# {CASEMOD} Greywolf V1



## Gr3yW0lf (Jun 11, 2015)

Hello to all people reading this article and welcome to my new build.

My new Build alias "*Greywolf*" will be a Corsair 750D. What to say about it ? There will be much perforated leather, hard tubing by Nanoxia and some nice stuff from Asus and EVGA overclocked to the Limits. There will be no X99 board and no 9xx GPU. But there will be enough power to push every game to the limits in WQHD. More infos will come while the build goes on.

My sponsors for this build:

_*Aquatuning*_






*ASUS ROG Germany*






_*Nanoxia*_





_*Caseking*_





So and now to get some first impressions here some pics:


Nice PETG Tubing and Fittings from Nanoxia/Coolforce. The Red liquid is from Nanoxia too.





This is the actual Leather i will be using (i got it from Caseking and its their sound dampening plates. Those parts where i didnt need just the Leather i could use them with their self-adhesive backside. Small parts i will peel off the leather from the foam. I really have to say it looks beautiful when applied )





The 750D ready to get some cuts 






Painting everything in GunMetal Grey with some spray foil, dont know the english word for it 
(EDIT: The Grey Foil didnt match up with the whole Build so i peeled off the colour and went back to its black)









Stay tuned to see more of it


----------



## Gr3yW0lf (Jun 11, 2015)

Some Bending Test with *PETG*. Its pretty easy to bend but i ll need some more exercise to make it look really really good 






First try to peel off the Foam from the Leather  Works great with nail polish remover... now i need to buy some new for my girlfriend 













*So and there is the first part of Leather clued in the Case:*







Recived this from Asus  THANKS ALOT. 












So instant build into my Case


----------



## Gr3yW0lf (Jun 11, 2015)

I know there is much i post today (which is because i already startet one and a half week ago). But because of Internet problems and no time, i wasnt able to update my worklog 


So far: lets go on 

Doing some Acrylic Cutting :




















Got the Package from Aquatuning  cant wait to build in all the Stuff:






And the Package i had to buy myself:


----------



## Gr3yW0lf (Jun 11, 2015)

Now lets put some things together:

Bottom Plate and PSU installed 





Cable for my PSU i got from Caseking. Perfect for my Build and PSU.





Installing Stuff including the Reservoir and Cable:















All of the Fans will be the Red 120mm from Phobya 








I found a place for the SSD:





More fans and first tubes (left corner  and cpu )









Okay now there is the point i want to test everything (lost pictures of the tubebending process but there will be more i promise):


----------



## Gr3yW0lf (Jun 11, 2015)

*Okay thats the point i am right now:

Everything Works fine. Installed OS and played some games which all Run so smooth in 2.560 x 1.440. 

BUT

I have some new ideas in my brain and i got a new tool (Dremel 4000). So i think about to stop at this point and overwork everything again. I will keep on this worklog but there will be some change i belive.
Please stay calm there will be more in the next 2 weeks.*

Finally 2 more pics. 1 about the Lighting (which will be overworked too) and 1 about how i peel off that colour


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 11, 2015)

not so grey 

tho: Aquatuning and Asus ROG in the sponsor = autosub.


----------



## Gr3yW0lf (Jun 11, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> not so grey
> 
> tho: Aquatuning and Asus ROG in the sponsor = autosub.




Yeah Grey is more for my Nickname  but i have been sitting infront of my painted case and i wasnt happy ..... it looked so ... i dont know


----------



## t_ski (Jun 12, 2015)

What is the square item installed in the mid-plate?


----------



## Gr3yW0lf (Jun 13, 2015)

t_ski said:


> What is the square item installed in the mid-plate?


It is a Filter by Aquacomputer. You can close it in the bottom and open it for cleaning without draining the loop.


----------



## Gr3yW0lf (Jul 6, 2015)

Sry guys i am still waiting for some stuff but it seems it wont reach my home until the post strike in germany ends.


----------



## Gr3yW0lf (Aug 25, 2015)

Hey guys  got some updates now and as i promised i reworked some stuff.... more pics will come the next days:

New Bottom Plate first test ....seems like everything fits perfect :




dont worry the stand off you can see will be covered by another bezel (it is for the Aquacomputer Filter)

Okay lets clean up the vent in the leather at the mainboardtray..... yeah it was my fault but the solutions looks fine in my opinion (i know its not in one line but you wont see it later:






Not getting some leather on the bottom plate:











Okay after getting some holes into the leather... *everything sits tight :*





Uhhh i forgot to add the PSU :






2 more Pics after bringing that PSU in place 











Have fun with reading and i hope you will follow this worklog  Feel free to share


----------



## L4mka (Aug 31, 2015)

Nice!  I really like the tubing, very nice


----------



## Gr3yW0lf (Aug 31, 2015)

L4mka said:


> Nice!  I really like the tubing, very nice


There will be some other routes for the Tubing after the "Update"


----------



## Gr3yW0lf (Dec 8, 2015)

*Hey Girls / Guys / Follower / Sponsors  I am back !*

First: I want to say "*SORRY*" because i let you wait that long ! The reason have been privat problems and idont want to annoy with details 

I hope you will still follow my worklogs and i hope that my sponsors will keep supporting me 
At this Point thanks again to *Aquatuning*, *Asus ROG Germany* , *Nanoxia* and *Caseking*.

Enough from me and the sponsors now. I think you are here for the GreyWolf V1 project (btw its V1.1 now because i changed some stuff).

Formal things:

*Whats done? :*
- GreyWolf is working cool and quiet now (so first tests are done with it)
- First part of the LED´s (changes will come)
- Leather work inside is done
- Dual Pump is fully working now
*
To Do :*
- optimize  lights and their effects (maybe there will be some blacklight ... more in the effects section)
- blue coolant will be tested and seen how it looks
- decals ( Sponsornames, Name of the Project, Wolf silhouette and maybe some details of the hardware)
- cleaning again and again and again
- overclocking
- good pictures


*Final*:
not only i had problems, my cam had some too. So i am sorry for some pictures being not that good. The upcoming and final pictures will be much better.



Let´s start with what happened the last months :


The new Front with nice Carbon Look and the led strip as "outline". Still trying to hide those white Leds a little bit more:






Front set on the right place and the first 3 fans build in. You can see the WaterPump Controller on Top. There will be something else around it (the rubber around is just to hold it in place):






Top Fans installed:





Radiators and SSD in place 






Preparing the Mainboard and getting that nice CoolLaboratory Liquid Metal in place and installing everything:















Installed temp Sensors by Phobya and the Pump which will be there twice (seen on later pictures):








The OUTLET will be moveable to its really easy to clean and dry the loop:





Overview :





First Filling and Leaking tests (still single Pump Version):











Okay so from there i Updated many thinks after draining again. Stuff like Dual Pump and rest of the leather can be seen in the updates below:

Dual Pump (second one can bee seen in the background)









Second Filling:









Still some dirt left in the Loop (see the piece in the Filter Oo):










Background lighting:





Reservoir ligthing:





Some detail shoots i took showing the stuff in action 

























































So and now there are the last Pictures until the next Update taken at night (so the pictures got even worser -.- ). And yeah i know there is some green in the loop, i hope its by the alphacool rads. Seems like i didnt clean them enough. This will be redone soon.

Corsair Platinum with Lightbars





Rest 



















Like i said early i think about adding blue coolant which is UV active. The Red lights are "breathing / pulsing" so there are seconds in the Effects Chain where the PC is complete dark and this would be the time you could see the blue coolant UV reactive. We will see how it looks soon * And for the first time there will be a video  *


So hope you like it and feel free to share this Worklog and thanks for reading until here  Next Updates wont be so far away.

PS.: I want to thank my girlfriend for supporting me and i want to say thank you JP for motivating me too


----------



## Gr3yW0lf (Dec 23, 2015)

Hello Guys / maybe Girls 

just want to introduce my new Logo/Banner . It will be on the Case once it is produced as sticker 







Have some nice days with your Family and a happy new year


----------



## Gr3yW0lf (Jan 12, 2016)

A little bit Late but a Happy New Year to everyone 


So here is the next Update with some new Stuff i got.
So first of all i ll show what i got and than what the build looks like now !
What i need to know (and pls tell it to me) is, how do you like the blue liquid ?


So this is my new Soundcard (Creative Soundblaster X7) and my Headphones (Beyerdynamics DT990 Edition manufactured):

















My new Overclocking tool  (Asus Rog OC Panel) got some first testing the last days and lets say it this way: my pc is really nice at overclocking but need some time until i ll publish Scores and Benchmarks here)






*The SLI Bridge*






New Coolant by Nanoxia (Coolforce UV Blue) and some UV Led bars:
I dont know why but the Coolant didnt work that nice with those Bars. Need to talk to Nanoxia whats wrong with it. Maybe i got some bad ones. So i just used the Coolant.






So lets get to the Build....Filling it up with a nice effect while some destilled water was left in a tube:










*Light Off*





White Light (this was the RGB 255/255/255 which was to much blue, later pics will be with a better white)





Red Light (will turn on if CPU/GPU gets to a critical Temp ....which didnt ever happen so i just turned it to red )
















And now some in Action pics on my Desk (On the pics with the Sidepanel: its still the original one i am still building at the one which will be on it later)






















*white*





*off*





*red*


----------

